# Cypripedium acaule



## JPMC (Apr 4, 2015)

This is my 4th season with this plant and the second that it has bloomed. Last year it had three growths and two flowers. This year, it did the same so at least it's not going downhill. Some on this forum suggested that I slack off on giving it as much fertilizer as I did in the first two seasons and that may be why when I did back off last year it did not increase in size this year as it has in the past. As an experiment, I will go back to my doubling of my usual fertilizer strength (from 125-150 ppm of urea-free fertilizer weekly to 250-300 ppm).






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gerhard (Apr 4, 2015)

JPMC, what soil you grow that acaule in. 4 years is pretty good for an acaule.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 4, 2015)

gerhard said:


> JPMC, what soil you grow that acaule in. 4 years is pretty good for an acaule.



Pure granite gravel. It's the black and white version that I bought from Repotme.com, but I've seen it for sale at local garden centers too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2015)

Unbelievable Cyp. acaule in pots!! Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Unbelievable Cyp. acaule in pots!! Nice, thanks for sharing.



Ditto!


----------



## Justin (Apr 4, 2015)

nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Excellent. Didn't know you could keep these alive in pots. We have a few locations here in MA where they can be found in pretty good numbers in the woods.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2015)

You grow Cyps very well. Do you give it acidified water on a regular basis?


----------



## rbedard (Apr 4, 2015)

Congratulations, 4 years and it's gorgeous. Great growing.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 4, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You grow Cyps very well. Do you give it acidified water on a regular basis?



No, I tried that in seramis but it did not work well. The granite seems to obviate the need for acidifying the water.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2015)

Such an interesting, and different, pouch on this species.


----------



## naoki (Apr 7, 2015)

Amazing, and it is mysterious why it can grow in granite without acidifying water! Do you have to water every day with granite chips?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2015)

That is gorgeous! I wonder if I can find a vendor who sells these in Canada...


----------



## JPMC (Apr 7, 2015)

naoki said:


> Amazing, and it is mysterious why it can grow in granite without acidifying water! Do you have to water every day with granite chips?



On average I water every other day with distilled water.


----------

